# Inserting someone into a GIF using photoscape



## mike6623

Hello, I am wanting to know how to put another persons head into an already existing GIF. I have photoshop and photoscape, photoscape seems to be the only program that would allow me to successfully complete this. I have seen it done before but have never been given any actual instruction on how to do so. Here is an example of a gif that was manipulated. Any help would be great!


----------



## Oplis

If I remember correctly, GIF frames in photoshop work by displaying different layers in each frame to create the animation.

So basically what you're wanting to do is display a layer of the face you want in each frame. Alternatively you could just add the face to the layers already visible in that frame.

There should be an animation tool in photoshop that displays each frame of the GIF, and when you select the frames it will show you on your layers selection which layers are visible in that frame.

You should be able to work it from there.

Sorry I can't give more detailed advice, I haven't used photoshop in at least 2 years and then it was rarely for GIFs, and I don't have it installed that I could walk you through or anything.


----------

